# negative reactions to wearing anxiety wrap?



## kaydobe (Jan 27, 2012)

*sorry about typos, typing on my phone. keyboard is small.*

not my dog wearing it, the people who see him wearing it.

he's VERY sensitive by nature and has gone through waaaay too much nonsense. came from an abusive owner and right after coming home with me was attacked and terrorized by my "I think I'm better than everyone else do the leash law is above me" neighbors.

wasn't serious and is trying to get justice for it but these situations caused damage. he's made progress but needs to have confidence and safety when we're out so he won't be fearful over everything...

I got a anxiety wrap for him to see if it would help, and it did. he's still fearful but can concentrate to try and ignore the triggers/is less reactive.

it's essential to use but whenever we're walking someone will aggressively approach us, scaring him or seeming threading to me. go on about it's ridiculous that he's forced to wear "clothes" or it's abusive...
he tries so hard to not be afraid but when people get in our faces like this it upsets him. he's not aggressive, but has panic attacks and will drop to the street to try to hide. ;(

walking another way isn't an option, I'll ignore the people and keep walking but they'll pursue until they get a reaction from one of us. I explain the situation but they don't listen...

Justice(dog in question)is young, but not sure of the age or breed mix. maybe golden retriever/malanois/and something small? idk... in case that info matters...

edit: around respectful dogs/people he knows he's fine...<< >>

not sure what to do, so thought would ask...


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Where do you live where people on the street attack you? That just blows my mind. I would get a service dog in training vest and put that over top of your vest. That way people will think he is wearing it for a valid reason and back the hell off.

If I want to dress my dog in a bright pink feather boa and diamond dazzle boots, I'm going to do it and heaven help the person that feels the need to voice their opion about my decision, lol.

Since this is a concern to you, this tells me that it bothers you what other people think. If you arent confident, how do you expect your dog to be? Maybe your dog would benefit from a walking buddy that he is familiar with? That way you will also have back up incase anyone chooses to feel the need to voice their opinion


----------



## kaydobe (Jan 27, 2012)

Minnesota, I guess the "Minnesota nice" stereotype for the state is untrue...

didn't think of that, dunno if I could find one but I'll look. thnx for the suggestion~


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

You can find light weight vests that are professionally embroidered on ebay. I had a dog with food allergies that enjoyed going to the dog park. Well at the dog park strangers would just hand out cookies and the dog would have a horrible reaction so I had a vest made up for his owners that said in big bold letters DO NOT FEED ALLERGIES


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Where do you live where people on the street attack you? That just blows my mind. I would get a service dog in training vest and put that over top of your vest. That way people will think he is wearing it for a valid reason and back the hell off.
> 
> If I want to dress my dog in a bright pink feather boa and diamond dazzle boots, I'm going to do it and heaven help the person that feels the need to voice their opion about my decision, lol.
> 
> Since this is a concern to you, this tells me that it bothers you what other people think. If you arent confident, how do you expect your dog to be? Maybe your dog would benefit from a walking buddy that he is familiar with? That way you will also have back up incase anyone chooses to feel the need to voice their opinion


Exactly. The "anxiety wrap" I have used on Rebel is a thundershirt, and it sure doesn't stand out in a crowd, it looks like a sweater. 

Glad i don't live in Minnesota. And if I did, I think I'd carry a giant middle finger and point it at anyone who got close to us.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Where do you live where people on the street attack you? That just blows my mind. I would get a service dog in training vest and put that over top of your vest. That way people will think he is wearing it for a valid reason and back the hell off.
> 
> If I want to dress my dog in a bright pink feather boa and diamond dazzle boots, I'm going to do it and heaven help the person that feels the need to voice their opion about my decision, lol.
> 
> Since this is a concern to you, this tells me that it bothers you what other people think. *If you arent confident, how do you expect your dog to be?* Maybe your dog would benefit from a walking buddy that he is familiar with? That way you will also have back up incase anyone chooses to feel the need to voice their opinion


I am going to agree with twoisplenty on all of this, but this part particularly. You need to be confident when people approach you and be the "protector" don't show any signs of doubt at all. I know this is a different species, but I have a horse who is very shy and easily intimidated by other horses and people. If I am confident and don't react to anything she will be fine. Stand up for yourself and your dog, tell them where to stick it so to speak and act like nothing is wrong. . . . I hope it all works out for you.



xellil said:


> Exactly. The "anxiety wrap" I have used on Rebel is a thundershirt, and it sure doesn't stand out in a crowd, it looks like a sweater.
> 
> Glad i don't live in Minnesota. And if I did, *I think I'd carry a giant middle finger and point it at anyone who got close to us*.


This made me laugh like a mad woman and I haven't even had a beer yet. . .


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Will your dog take treats in these situations or is he too nervous? If he will take them I'd just use these approaches as an opportunity to give the dogs treats so he'll stop finding the approaches threatening. As far as handling people, I don't know, just tell them it's for helping his anxiety (don't get too technical, something tells me these people aren't bright). Tell them your dog trainer or vet told you to use it if it'll make them shut up. If people then tell you to get a new vet or trainer just smile and nod and move on, if they think you might have agreed with them they'll probably leave you alone.


----------



## maggie's mom (Jul 2, 2009)

Sometimes you just need to ignore people. You don't owe anyone an explanation. I see people every day walking dogs in coats, vests, etc. It doesn't seem like it would be that unusual to see a dog wearing an anxiety wrap as most of them resemble harnesses or vests.
I think its Ok for people to be curious and ask a sincere question. The suggestion of a walking buddy is a good one. Do you have a friend with or without a dog who could walk with you?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't had anything like that happen, but one time in the dog park a woman had a dog who came up to Rebel growling and acting like it wanted to pick a fight. I shooed it away and the owner said "oh he's really nice - he's just not used to seeing clothes on a dog." 

I decided to leave the dog park because I just didn't like the body language of her dog, and as we got in the car it got into a full-blown fight with a golden retriever who was a dog park regular and the sweetest dog in the world.

The retriever didn't have clothes on - I wonder what her excuse was for THAT fight.


----------

